
First U.S. bitcoin ATMs to open soon in Seattle, Austin - rajbala
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/18/us-bitcoin-robocoin-idUSBREA1H05F20140218
======
bharatFNS
Bitcoin ATM, when crypto-currency's reputation has taken a hit. Still
thinking?

